# My early Christmas present from Hubby...



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He's very cute. I had a cairn, he was black, named murphy. I grew up wth terriers and love them. I have several clients that I handstrip their terriers, two of those are cains. Seeing that pic makes me miss Murphy. *Sigh*


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's a cute one. My husband really likes the Cairn Terrier.. the Norwich and Norfolk's too. They all look very similar to me. 

He's a cute baby and good luck with him. Your in for it now MM! lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He's a cute one. My husband really likes the Cairn Terrier.. the Norwich and Norfolk's too. They all look very similar to me.
> 
> He's a cute baby and good luck with him. Your in for it now MM! lol


LOL, I think the same thing, they all look so similar! 

Thanks guys, he LOVES to eat and is a roly poly puppy.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous MM. But I dont like your vets advice.

A lady on the forum that Im on has a Cairn also. He is 7 mths old and fully vaccinated. He nearly died of parvo being on the grounds at a dog show. You cant be too careful with this desease.

Hers a link so you can read for yourself.

http://www.dolforums.com.au/index.php?showtopic=152943


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> He is gorgeous MM. But I dont like your vets advice.
> 
> A lady on the forum that Im on has a Cairn also. He is 7 mths old and fully vaccinated. He nearly died of parvo being on the grounds at a dog show. You cant be too careful with this desease.
> 
> ...


Thank you Siv. Quite honestly, I really dislike our local vet...
I mean I don't blame him for Maddie dying, who could?...but I 
have my reasons. He's a dip s***.:banghead:

I read that link, it's absolutely horrible! You're right though, you can
never be to careful with this disease and I don't want to have to go 
through that crap again after I get attatched to a dog. 

EDIT: I just got back from the vet and bought two shots especially
for Parvo for Scoot and Mr. Cheezle.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Thank you Siv. Quite honestly, I really dislike our local vet...
> I mean I don't blame him for Maddie dying, who could?...but I
> have my reasons. He's a dip s***.:banghead:
> 
> ...


There is a couple of things written on that thread that may help you in your home. Try using those products also. And as they said lime your backyard, anywhere Maddie was..... parvo *is*.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Parvo is a scary thing, as I know you know. That was my worst fear working at the vet clinic. We almost always had at least one parvo dog in treatment. Even though as a groomer I never touched those dogs it still terrified me. I was so afraid I'd bring it home on my shoes or something. You never can be to careful. Mr. Wonderful went for his first shots and I know that I irritated the whole staff but nobody except the doctor was allowed to touch him and he wasn't allowed out of the kennel except for his exam and I wouldn't let him even touch the exam table. Good thing I'm such good friends with my vet and they all understand. Earlier this year we almost lost a whole litter of puppies to an unknown virus that seemed similar to parvo but somehow wasn't. We were very lucky we only lost one. One of them spent two weeks in the doggy version of ICU and had everything from antibiotics to fluids to an emergancy blood transfusion. Horriable. 

*Fingers crossed* that you never have to go through that, or anything else like it again.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

aww congrats MM - I'm glad Scooter will have a playmate. No one can take Maddie's place though I agree - but the two boys will have fun. Looking forward to pix of them together. He is a cutie!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> aww congrats MM - I'm glad Scooter will have a playmate. No one can take Maddie's place though I agree - but the two boys will have fun. Looking forward to pix of them together. He is a cutie!


Thanks Pamela, I will get a picture of them together if I can get
both of them to stay still together for even a split second...they are
both so lively and all over the place, lol!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

AWWWWW! He is a cutey! 

I bet Scooter is jealous! Don't worry he will warm up to him in time, if he is! 

He is such a cutie I bet they will be playing together in no time! 

How nice of your hubby!:high5:


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cute...
It's Toto!! He was a carin terrier if I remember right.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Bear04 said:


> Very cute...
> It's Toto!! He was a carin terrier if I remember right.


Yep, Toto was a Cairn!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous MM - awww now I want another puppy :rofl: 
Nah my little T will do me for a while yet.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> He is gorgeous MM - awww now I want another puppy :rofl:
> Nah my little T will do me for a while yet.



Thanks, I really don't need anymore dogs, lol! :tongue:


----------

